# New 21st Century



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

Found a couple new 21st Century 1/32 kits at Walmart today. The A6M3 model 22 Zero and the Macchi C.205 Veltro


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

The new lineup also includes the 109G-14 with the Erla canopy. From the box, it appears the Stuka and Corsair are still in this round of releases.


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

hello, this my first post so bear with me. I have several 21st century aircraft and I was wondering does any one make super detail kits(photo-eched parts) etc. for models this big(1/18 scale) ?


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

trekman said:


> hello, this my first post so bear with me. I have several 21st century aircraft and I was wondering does any one make super detail kits(photo-eched parts) etc. for models this big(1/18 scale) ?


Good question. I have been looking to find 1/18 scale decals especially for the F-4 Corsairs. I have seen some guys do scratch built detailing on a couple other boards


----------



## dahut (Nov 10, 2007)

21st Centyury is doing 1/18 scale kits? Their website has lots of info on it. So thats pretty cool. But, where would you put them? I'd have to build another house!


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

I am looking to repaint a couple I found on clearance at WM. They are big but a t least I won't need a magnifying glass to see the parts and decals


----------



## dahut (Nov 10, 2007)

I havent seen these anywhere. They built a new local Walmart - and got rid of models...


----------

